# Kindergarten Schools in Donostia-San Sebastian Spain



## AASHLOVE (Dec 10, 2014)

Hola ! We will be moving to Donostia in a few months with our 5 year old son. I have been searching the Internet like crazy trying to find Kindergarten schooling for my son with no luck. I am starting to get worried that there might not be any schools for him in the area, in which case we will have to re-think and re-locate to somewhere else in Spain.
Please help us


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

AASHLOVE said:


> Hola ! We will be moving to Donostia in a few months with our 5 year old son. I have been searching the Internet like crazy trying to find Kindergarten schooling for my son with no luck. I am starting to get worried that there might not be any schools for him in the area, in which case we will have to re-think and re-locate to somewhere else in Spain.
> Please help us


What are you using as your search words because I think there are many schools?!
Look for Escuela infantil San Sebastian or Donostia, or haurtzaindegia Donostia (which Google translate assures me is how you say pre school in Basque). Also try looking in Google*.es*


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Most state schools will take a child of that age although schooling in Spain is not mandatory until they are 6 (ISTR).

The problem is that Spain in general is not very good at this Web thingy! Most schools will not have a web site.

My advice, therefore, is to take a look around when you arrive.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Most state schools will take a child of that age although schooling in Spain is not mandatory until they are 6 (ISTR).
> 
> The problem is that Spain in general is not very good at this Web thingy! Most schools will not have a web site.
> 
> My advice, therefore, is to take a look around when you arrive.


Oh yes, I missed the fact that he's 5. Most (if not all) pre schoolers are at pre schools attached to Primary schools at that age, both state and private. And you will find that most (if not all) private pre schools do not cater for that age.


----------

